# +++((( مناجاة إلى الرب يسوع له كل المجد )))+++



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*+++ الى متى يارب تنسانى.....الى الانقضاء ؟؟؟
حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى ؟؟؟
الى متى اردد هذه المشورات فى نفسى وهذه الاوجاع فى قلبى ؟؟؟
النهار كله ؟؟؟
+++ اصدقائى واخوتى فى الايمان 
قد تحتوينا التجارب وتاتى علينا الضيقات
ولكن ثقوا ان الله دائماً لا يترك اولاده....لا ينسى صنعة يديه.....لا يتركنا فى اوقات التجارب والضيقات..................
صدقونى هو دائماً فاتح لنا احضانه كما فتحها من قبل على عود الصليب........
اليس هو من قال لنا بحنان..
.تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم ؟؟؟
الجأوا اليه دائماً كاول ملجا لكم..اجعلوه الوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تثقوا فيه......
والوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تحكوا له كل ما يضايقكم......انه من قال لنا...
ادعونى فى وقت الضيق
صدقونى...مهما كانت خطايانا كثيرة ومهما زادت شرورنا.....فهو المعين الوحيد لنا فى حياتنا...وهو الوحيد الذى يسمع صوتنا اذا قلنا اه...
فهو الذى يلقى لارواحنا دائما باطواق النجاة 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى وحقارتى كثيراً لأننى فى أشد الحاجة إلى صلواتكم​*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الله ملجا لنا شكرا علي الموضوع المهم ان نعرف كيه نلجا اليه


----------



## stmarygirl (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا مناداة رائعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا هابى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Gondy maghol (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*دائما الرب يعطي المنفذ لكل مشكلة
هو دائما فاتح لنا احضانه ...​*


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> الله ملجا لنا شكرا علي الموضوع المهم ان نعرف كيه نلجا اليه



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

stmarygirl قال:


> ميرسى جدا مناداة رائعة



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووى يا هابى
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *دائما الرب يعطي المنفذ لكل مشكلة
> هو دائما فاتح لنا احضانه ...​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> .تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم ؟؟؟
> الجأوا اليه دائماً كاول ملجا لكم..اجعلوه الوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تثقوا فيه......
> والوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تحكوا له كل ما يضايقكم......انه من قال لنا...
> ادعونى فى وقت الضيق


مرسي يااقمر عالصلاة الروعة
محبة المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel مناجات رائعة
تدخل القلب بغير استئذان
شكرااااااااااا هابي
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي يااقمر عالصلاة الروعة
> محبة المسيح​



*مرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> happy angel مناجات رائعة
> تدخل القلب بغير استئذان
> شكرااااااااااا هابي
> سلام المسيح ​



*مرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الصلاة ..فعلا" الرب لاينسانا ...ورغم كل تقصيرنا يظل يحبنا ويرعانا


----------

